# This could come back to bite you



## Fuscus (Feb 13, 2011)

This could come back to bite you | snakes | native animals


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2011)

This makes me angry. Why does she proudly talk about her mother killing a Brown but then goes on to suggest calling WIRES? I know Diamonds aren't as "dangerous" as Browns but it still sounds unnecessary


----------



## Tristan (Feb 14, 2011)

agreed she she should not have advocated any story or idea of killing the snake yourself, aren't the majority of snake bikes due to people trying to catch or kill a snake?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

There is an email adress on the bottom of the page. Everyone who reads this article should email in protest, i know i have.


----------



## python_boy (Feb 18, 2011)

i hate people who say only good snakes is a dead snake>< pissis me off so much!


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 18, 2011)

Some nice comments at the end of that snake story, which is a nice change.


----------



## saximus (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for picking up on that Jimbob. I just sent my email. I'll be interested to see if I get a response


----------



## dossy (Feb 18, 2011)

just had a funny image in my head od a snake talking saying the only good human is a dead human. at least she said not to kill it, i would much rather someone to say i killed a king brown but do not kill your snake insted of ITS A SNAKE KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT...


----------

